# Navarre Pier - Monday 2 Aug



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Kings off the end, hardtails in the middle, baby reds in the surf, BIG Spanish and small Blues 2/3-3/4 down the pier. Weapon of choice for the Spanish/Blues was yellow Gotchas and sabiki for the hardtails. Lots of baby black tips and some good sized ramoras hanging around the pier too. Managed 2 big Spanish, one blue and about half a dozen hardtails. Caught and released a baby red using a pompano jig of all things. Those reds will hit anything that moves...lol. Saw a gianormous king caught by some guy off the end. Fished form 5pm till dark. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

The spanish have been pretty thick there for a few weeks.... but not many over about 10" long! Glad to hear they are catching a few keepers! Thanks for the report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was there Monday and there were TONS of juvi kings in the 20-23" range, be careful and not keep a king thinking they are spanish!

I did manage to catch my first keeper cobia monday morning. I caught him on a size one lightwire circle hook and a 1/2" piece of cigar minnow fishing for mangrove! It was awesome! I actually made exactly three drops that morning, first was a nice mangrove follow by about a 20" cobe and then the keeper!! Later in the day I landed several short kings and no spanish. Saw only one decent spanish.


----------

